# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ունկնդրություն / Audition

## Ռուֆուս

*
Ունկնդրություն / Audition*
 

_Ճապոնիա, 1999_
*Ռեժիսյոր*՝ Տակաշի Միիկե
*Դերերում*՝ Ռյո Իշիբաշի, Էիհի Շիինա
*Ժանրը*՝ սարսափ
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.4
*RottenTomatoes-ի գնահատականը՝* 77%

Կնոջ մահվանից հետո մի քանի տարի անց հաջողակ բիզնեսմեն Աոյաման մտածում է երկրորդ անգամ ամուսնանալու մասին: Նրա ընկերը՝ մասնագիտությամբ ռեժիսյոր Յոշիկավան, նրա համար կեղծ ունկնդրություն է կազմակերպում, որպեսզի գլխավոր դերասանուհու դերի համար պայքարող աղջիկներից Աոյաման ընտրի իր կյանքի ընկերուհուն: Աոյամայի ընտրությունը կանգ է առնում գեղեցկուհի Ասամիի վրա, ով աչքի էր ընկնում իր կրթվածությամբ ու համեստությամբ: Սակայն Ասամին սարսափելի գաղտնիքներ ուներ, որոնց մասին Աոյաման հետո է իմանում...

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ ֆիլմը շատ դաժան սարսափ ֆիլմ էր, նույնիսկ ֆիլմի պրեմիերայի ժամանակ մի քանի հոգի շոկի մեջ են ընկել ու հոսպիտալացվել են: Այնպես որ, եթե թույլ նյարդեր ունեք, ավելի լավ է ֆիլմը չդիտեք: Ֆիլմը որոշ առումներով հիշեցրեց Ստիվեն Քինգի համանուն վեպի հիման վրա նկարահանված *Միզերի/Misery* ֆիլմին:

----------

tikopx (06.09.2010), Արևածագ (06.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճապոնական սարսափները լինում են երկու տեսակի.

1. Ֆիլմում պարտադիր կարգով առկա են հետևյալ տարրերը. *նզովված առարկա* (կասետ, հեռախոս, դիակի աչք), *փոքրիկ սատկած աղջիկ* (գզգզված, թաց, մեծ սև աչքերով, մասամբ քայքայված), *տուն* (առանձնատուն, բնակարան, անպայման՝ դատարկ, բայց ՄԹՈ՜Մ դատարկ), *ժամկետ* (յո՜թ օ՜ր...),* չար խորթ մայր* (չար բժիշկ, չար ուսուցչուհի, չար վարչապետ, կարևորը՝ չար), ըստ ճաշակի՝ *ջրհոր*: Կինոյի տղան / աղջիկը / էմոն կինոյի վերջում երես առ երես բախվում է *փոքրիկ սատկած աղջկա* հետ, սակայն չի մահանում սարսափելի ջղակծկումներով, քանի որ գիտակցում է, որ *չար խորթ մոր* անեծքն է (սեռական ոտնձգությունները, ծեծը, սիրո պակասը) ամեն ինչի մեղավորը, և կարողանում է փրկել աղջկան:

2. Այլ՝ ինձ անծանոթ տեսակ  :LOL: :


Հիմա հարց. էս մի սարսափը էդ սովորական զզվելի սարսափներից ա՞, թե՞ հոգեբանորեն ճնշող (նվաստացնող, կզցնող, դեպերսող) լուրջ սարսափ: Աղջկա ձեռքի ներարկիչը հեչ դուրըս չի գալիս  :Think: :

----------

Magic-Mushroom (12.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հայկ, Միզերին տեսե՞լ ես: Իրար բավականին նման էին, մենակ թե սյուժետային պահով հաղթանակը Միզերիինն ա, իսկ վախենալու պահերով Audition-ինը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա տեսակին, 2-րդ տեսակից ա, read at your risk


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*անմեղ հրեշտակ աղջիկ
մարմնական վերքեր
պարկի մեջ գտնվող անհասկանալի շարժվող էակ, որը աննորմալ ձայներ է հանում
կտրված լեզու, կտրված մատներ ու այլ վերջույթներ
մարդուն տանջելու ամենադեգրադացված ձևեր ու մեթոդներ
սիրտս վատացավ, էլ չեմ գրում  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով երաշխիք եմ տալիս, որ եթե նույնիսկ կինոն նայելուց չվախենաս, սիրտդ հաստատ կխառնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ռուֆ, արի ճշտենք. ես հոսթելատիպ կինոները սարսափ չեմ համարում  :Jpit: : Ու ընդհանրապես էդ բոլոր «մսոտ» կինոները կինո էլ չեմ համարում, զիբիլ են էդ սաղ: Տրեյլերը նայեցի, էժանագին հնարքների վրա խաղացող կինոյի տպավորություն թողեց:






Ուժսները լինում են երեք տեսակի (ես սիրում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ սիրուն դասակարգված ա լինում)  :Jpit: .

 1. «Բո՛» ուժսներ: Գլխավոր հերոսը քայլում է, և հանկած թփի տակից դուրս է թռչում մի այլանդակ երևույթ ու գոռում է «բո՛»:

2. «Մսոտ» ուժսներ: Գլխավոր հերոսներից մեկին բռնում են, շղթայում ու սկսում են ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ տանջել. պոկում են դեմքը, հերթով կտրում են մատները, ներարկիչի ասեղը մտցնում են լեզվի մեջ և այլն: Սարսափելին այստեղ նախևառաջ անելանելիության ու անխուսափելիի մոտիկության գիտակցումն է:

3. Սասփենս-հոգեբանական ուժսներ: Օրինակ՝ Սթենլի Կուբրիկի «Փայլը»: «Փայլը» վախենալու է ո՛չ թե որովհետև մեջը տապոռով գիժ Ջեք Նիկոլսոն կա, կամ լոգարանային մերկ ու հոտած դիակ, այլ որովհետև Դենին իր երեքակնանի հեծանիվը քշում է դատարկ միջանցքում, հասնում է միջանցքի վերջին, *ու դու չգիտես, թե անկյունից այն կողմ ինչ կա*:
Ամեն դեպքում՝ սարսափ ժանրը չեմ սիրում, երբեք էլ չեմ սիրել: Վերջին նայածս սարսափը «Silent Hill»-ն էր, էն էլ նայել եմ խաղերի խաթր: Իսկ խաղերը ամենայն սարսափաց սարսափն են, դրանում ոչ մի կասկած չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես միշտ ատել եմ թրեյլերները ու ոչ մի անգամ ֆիլմը նայելուց առաջ թրեյլերը չեմ նայում, որովհետև համ ֆիլմի մասին սխալ տվյալներ է տալիս, համ էլ ահագին տպավորություններ ա փչացնում: Իսկ Audition-ի թրեյլերը լավը չէր, որովհետև ֆիլմի մասին լրիվ սխալ պատկերացում էր ստեղծում:

Հոստելը տեսել եմ ու իրար հետ բացարձակապես նմանություն չունեն:

Audition-ը երրորդ տիպի ուժաս ա, ֆիլմի ամենասարսափելի, արյուն սառեցնող դրվագները վերջին 15 րոպեում են կատարվում, իսկ դրանից առաջ ֆիլմը ընդամենը build up ա լինում climax-ի համար: Բայց էդ վերջին 15 րոպեն բավարար է մարդուն շոկի մեջ գցել: Ի դեպ էդ վերջին 15 րոպեից հետո նոր հասկանում ես, թե ինչ սարսափելի էր դրան նախորդող 1 ժամ 45 րոպեները:

Ամեն դեպքում ֆիլմը նայի:

----------

